# Deming Log Show 2008



## rbtree (Jun 15, 2008)

Was yesterday...and today...great weather meant great fun!

Link to a 90 photo slide show:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rbtree/sets/72157605624133618/show/



Here's a slideshow from last year
http://www.flickr.com/photos/rbtree/sets/72157600346914317/show/

If you don't want to view the whole show, just click on the link to go to the photo set, where you can choose individual photos.

A few teasers...

The Eager Beavers.........hungry for action!!






The other Harley team trying to knock over the protection wall with one heck of a roostertail of chips!





Standing block chop action:





Trevv Rainey, on his way to his 3rd straight All Around Logger title:





World number 1 Brain Barto leading number 2 ranked Wade Stewart up the 90 foot pole....time up and down 22.7....Wade's first climb in a couple years after an injury.






Dad Steve Barto performing his extremely entertaining high wire act.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jun 15, 2008)

excellent tom trees


----------



## loggerbydesign (Jun 16, 2008)

*Now that's a Show!*

I just went to the Mid-South Forestry Show in Starkville, Mississippi and there wasn't anything nearly as entertaining as just the few photos you posted. It was a good show, good turn out for the current economy. Certainly a different type of show...

I am looking forward to the Timber Expo Southeast show in Baxley though. However, I doubt there will be a tight rope act or timber sports there either.

Does anyone know of a show similar to the Deming Show in the Southeast? Maybe I'm missing out... maybe I should travel to Washington?


----------

